# Bulking help!!



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had another post but it got deleted because i think i had it in the wrong section.(my fault). im 26 5"5 and 9stone 6. i would like to bulk upto 10stone 6 or there abouts. i have my diet and supplements sorted out to were i think im of just need to put my diet into a proper plan. i have my calories around 2700-3000 and 180-190g protein. i got told today i could boost them with with a chocolate bar etc for a snack. im aiming for 3500 cals.

What im wanting to know is-

1. Should boost with the dirty cals all the way through my bulk?

2. What sort of time frame should i be looking at so i know if i need to change anything.

Thanks appreciated


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

I wouldn't use a choccy bar if I were you mate. Fruit and nuts, fresh of course, is a great way to add extra cals and you won't get any of the rubbish you would with a choc bar.

I put on 3.5 kg muscle (6kg overall) from September to Christmas so if you're anything like me that's pretty much your extra stone right there but genetics play a huge role in how fast you'll gain weight.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks colstreamer so around 4 months. Before I started training I just ate a load of crap really but always hovered around the weight I am now. What woul you recommend as the best clean snack to boost my cals?


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

100g natural peanut butter and linseed bread sandwich  around 800 cals and around 35g protein


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks scholar I'll try that. Sounds better than chocolate bar or biscuits.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

So did you cut once you hit that weight colstreamer?


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

BRUF85 said:


> So did you cut once you hit that weight colstreamer?


Yes mate, started right after Christmas. Just upped cardio and decreased cals a bit.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.463655,-0.234152


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

Scholar said:


> 100g natural peanut butter and linseed bread sandwich  around 800 cals and around 35g protein


^^^ this is better than I was gonna say. I usually go for a couple of handfuls of almonds and a couple of bananas. 675 cals with 20g protein.

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.463826,-0.234044


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes mate. Started right after Christmas. Had to have Christmas dinner and all that with the family. Lol!


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

Scholar said:


> 100g natural peanut butter and linseed bread sandwich  around 800 cals and around 35g protein


^^^ this looks a lot better than I would have said. I usually go for a couple of handfuls of almonds and a couple of bananas. About 675 cals with about 20g protein.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol that's a must. This will be my first bulk and cut. I'll learn the cutting when it comes to that time read up on it a bit. I go on holiday middle of June hopefully have a bit shape for it.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ill try both not sure if i like peanut butter but I'll give them both a try.


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

You could try clean bulking mate, it's harder, your diet has to be a lot stricter and you can't neglect cardio but it can be done.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would prefer a clean bulk. So should I just leave the peanut butter and try to add a few extra calories to each meal. What sort of gain should I be aiming for with the clean bulk? Just so I know if I need to tweek a bit. Thanks for the advice aswell


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Each day I have

8:00 whey shake, 2 weetabix with 200ml semi skimmed milk.

10:00 2 ham sandwiches in seeded whole meal bread & banana

12:00 whole meal pasta and tuna. (probs over 100g)

2:00 2x whole meal pitta bread with chicken tikka filling (home made)

4:30 training

5:30 whey shake

6:00 jacket potatoe salad & tuna.

10:00 whey shake (before bed)


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lots of milk- full fat...plenty of red meat...100% beef burgers. lots of chicken and backed potatoes.

dont be scared of eating a bit of crap mate, aslong as you are working hard you shouldnt put on to much fat.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I need an extra meal in there between last meal and bed but normally nt hungry then. (have to eat though)


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

2500-3000 calories.

190-225g protein.

250-300g carbs.

80-100g fat.

Eat between those numbers, get your protein and fats from as best a source as possible and carbs don't worry so much, if you've not got the time or stomach to eat boring oats in water, don't. Try and get the upper limits of those macro's.

Meal timing and meal frequency = IGNORE, get the food in, day in day out and you will grow like a mofo.

As for lifting, focus on putting weight on that barbell, no intensity techniques giant sets supersetting bullsh!t, focus on slow but sure incremental increases on big compound lifts i.e. squat bench deadlift.

Best of luck, around to answer q's if needed.

Some with think protein is too high, but you can so suck a d!ck.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

8am oats + three eggs

11am pasta bake with lots of bacon (meat of your choice and loads of it) and REAL sausages + protein shake full fat milk

2pm same as meal 2

5pm baked pots with a couple of chicken breasts

8pm 100% beef burgers with pasta and eggs

before you put your head on the pillow protein shake full fat milk

get it down your neck!....i want to bulk again


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for that wevans. So my cals are right, up my protein a bit , carbs are around 290 and fats at 79. What sort of gains should I be seeing so I know it's working?


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks cas sounds nice I'll h giv them a try.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

BRUF85 said:


> Thanks for that wevans. So my cals are right, up my protein a bit , carbs are around 290 and fats at 79. What sort of gains should I be seeing so I know it's working?


You're just going to have to wait and see, just focus focus focus on hitting those macro's day in day out, whether its in 3 meals or 8 and whether you eat no breakfast or an enormous one. Get that food down your neck and add weight to the barbell.

Just weigh yourself weekly, don't have any expectations, just know that if you are eating 3k calories at your weight, YOU WILL GAIN WEIGHT, if you honestly eat that much and gain nothing, you need to get to the doctors and get your thyroid checked.

Record your weight, if its gone up it's a success, when you have a few weeks of no weight gain, just add 200 calories into diet, in a meal or added to existing meals, just get those calories in.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks wevan appreciated. Great help


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

BRUF85 said:


> Thanks wevan appreciated. Great help


Most important of all is enjoy your training, never doubt yourself, always strive to add that weight to the bar, those little 1.25kg plates are your best friend, take that sh!t and put it on the barbell and when you lift you imagine that fvcking weight come off the floor or whatever it is, you lift it in your head, then you step up and perform.

Diet is simple, keep it simple, eat that food, don't get all OCD about it, enjoy life, enjoy lifting and best of luck.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

you dont need massive amounts of protein to build muscle, think about how much damage you do to a muscle after weight training and then the amount of protein needed to heal that muscle, its minimal. i read a article stating that to fix that muscle all the body needs it a tea spoons worth of protein to help repair it which makes perfect sense when you realise that the tares you put in your muscle fibres are microscopic.

more protein does not mean more muscle, the muscle can only heal so much to a larger size. just because you are taking more protein doesnt mean that the scar tissue is going to be larger increasing the muscle size further still, or give a higher rate of protein synthesis.

1g per 1lb is fine, and dont think the protein HAS to come from meat, it can come from your pasta, your rice. obviously you don't really want to get all your protein from a carbohydrate source for reasons that dont need explaining. it can come from your daily total intake of protein from your whole days food intake, it doesnt have to just come from meats, fish, eggs and shakes.

something funny that pops to mind is the two sayings...."you need to eat protein every 2-3 hours" and the other one " you heal in your sleep"......the funny thing is you dont eat protein in your sleep and protein would have been long gone by the time you finally start going into noddy land.

here is one article, not the one i am talking about but along the same lines....

http://www.theiflife.com/how-much-protein-per-day-build-muscle/

just my 2 pence worth for you guys


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Most important of all is enjoy your training, never doubt yourself, always strive to add that weight to the bar, those little 1.25kg plates are your best friend, take that sh!t and put it on the barbell and when you lift you imagine that fvcking weight come off the floor or whatever it is, you lift it in your head, then you step up and perform.
> 
> Diet is simple, keep it simple, eat that food, don't get all OCD about it, enjoy life, enjoy lifting and best of luck.


you should be a motivational speaker man, that was beautiful


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

cas said:


> you should be a motivational speaker man, that was beautiful


Cheers dude it means a lot. (serious)

We all have setbacks, I have been dealt a bad hand with setbacks and god knows where I would be if the passion went away and I had stopped altogether. If I can motivate others in any way I will do so.


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

BRUF85 said:


> I would prefer a clean bulk. So should I just leave the peanut butter and try to add a few extra calories to each meal. What sort of gain should I be aiming for with the clean bulk? Just so I know if I need to tweek a bit. Thanks for the advice aswell


Swap potato for sweet potato, ditch the cereals for porridge and if your tuna is tinned I'd stay away from Tina in brine, it'll bump your sodium intake right up. Other than that what the other guys said is good. Personally I stay away from dairy products (no I'm not lactose intolerant) they tend to make me feel full for quite a while making it harder to continue eating.

As far as gains, you'll have to wait and see. Everyone's different. I got a mate who seems to grow just from looking at weights.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks lads appreciated the advice and all noted. Wevan my tuna is tinned and in brine what should I have it in the sunflower oil. I'm really into it and motivated. I think talking to people like you lads has really give me most of my motivation as none of my friends are into training and what you have to do to achieve it. Thanks


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

I use tuna in soya oil, just make sure to drain as much oil away before eating it.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Scholar said:


> 100g natural peanut butter and linseed bread sandwich  around 800 cals and around 35g protein


Wouldn't that also contain a sh1t load of fat? 100g of my peanut butter has almost 50g of fat. Thats almost half my daily recommendation of fat intake according to myfitnesspal. Please say I am missing something or worry too much because it would be a perfect quick & easy snack


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not goin for the peanut butter riddar I'm goin for the clean bulk. I'll change my Tuna to that colstreamer just have to eat the ones I stocked up with for this week!!. Thanks.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

BRUF85 said:


> I'm not goin for the peanut butter riddar I'm goin for the clean bulk. I'll change my Tuna to that colstreamer just have to eat the ones I stocked up with for this week!!. Thanks.


I'm in the same boat, keeping it clean and lean :thumb:

Very good thread for me this has been, thanks to all who has contributed.

OP: Good luck on your bulk :beer:


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

100g peanut butter has 46g fat, only 8g of which are saturates. The remaining 38g are good fats.? excellent when bulking as the title states


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll stick with eating clean mate Im your height and bulked from 8stone up to 15stone natty, ate nearly anything I could get my hands on n everything I could get in my face, looks good in a huddy bt that was it, plus I think the extra weight at our height has to go to good places, your in the right place on this forum to few lads told me eat 1.5g x body weight for pro carbs 2x body weight and don't count healthy fats, good look with what you do


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks andymc88. I'm happy now with my diet so going to give it a go with it. So do you have anymore tips for me as your my height. I Havent seen anyone my height on here yet. I'm only into my 2nd week of a training plan by kris gethin. Should I be doing any cardio?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Scholar said:


> 100g peanut butter has 46g fat, only 8g of which are saturates. The remaining 38g are good fats.? excellent when bulking as the title states


nuts and seeds are a brilliant source of healthy fats. its the butter thats no good for you lol.

remember fat doesnt make you fat. with the correct diet fat will be used as energy and carbs are stored in the body as fat.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

So is less carbs best if they store as fat


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

BRUF85 said:


> So is less carbs best if they store as fat


Carbs, fat, and protein can be stored as fat if you eat more than you need. If you consume more fuel than you use your body will store much of the excess. Keep your protein at 2.5g per kg of lean body mass and try to keep the fats good and the carbs complex with a total calorie count of less than your BMR (basal metabolic rate) - a quick google search and you can find out how to calculate you BMR and daily caloric requirement. Only have simple carbs directly after a workout.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks again colstreamer. Iv worked out that my maintenance calorie intake is 2410. So if I add 500 calories gives me 2910 calories to gain a lb a week. So it says.


----------



## Colstreamer (Jan 21, 2012)

Exactamundo! Get that amount of cals with the right macros and your laughing! Just gotta get in the gym and start killing that s**t!!!!

Best of luck mate.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks mate appreciate the help


----------

